# Windschutz beim Brandungsangeln???



## Angelfiete2001 (31. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin,

Nachdem mich,mein Pick-up Zelt das ich bei E-Bay gekauft habe, nicht so richtig in der Brandung überzeugt hat, wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr so verwendet.

Und welche erfahrung ihr damit gemacht habt?
Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Preise?(evtl. günstiger Online-Shop oder so!)

:g :g :g Allen ein schönes und fischreiches Wochenende!:g :g :g


----------



## Gator01 (31. Oktober 2003)

Eine gut befestiegte Strandmuschel reicht mir aus. Geht alles drunter und schützt ein wenig. Ich stelle die immer mit der Rückseite gegen den Wind auf. #h


----------



## MichaelB (31. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

ich benutze ein "Dega-Camp", die günstigere  Version des "Beach-Buddy". Die Aufnahme für die vier Zeltstangen ist aus Kunststoff, das kann auch mal "ausjaggeln, lässt sich dann aber aus Alu nachbauen.
Bis 6bft geht das Teil allein aufzubauen, es ist höher als eine Strandmuschel und man sitzt prima windgeschützt dahinter. 
Ich habe vor einem Jahr 160 T€uro incl Transporthülle gezahlt. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (1. November 2003)

Auch ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren das blaue Dixxi, ich meine DEGA-Camp......
Ich bin damit mehr als zufrieden,da es ohne viel schnick-schnack und stets zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichtet :m 
Der Preis lag ,wie bei MichaelB gepostet.
Kannst nicht viel mit verkehrt machen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. November 2003)

Moin!
Ich habe seit einigen Jahren das Beach Buddy von Dieter Eisele. Das ist sehr gut. Die original englischen in schwarz sind besser verarbeitet aber leider zu teuer darum hat die in Deutschland kaum noch einer. Im Anhang siehst du das Zelt. Ist wirklich schön das Teil.


----------



## Martin1 (1. November 2003)

@ MichaelB
Bei meinem Dega Camp ist auch die Aufnahme ausgejaggelt.
Wo lässt du die denn nachbauen?
Geb mal `nen Tipp und Kosten an.
Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Martin


----------



## MichaelB (1. November 2003)

Moin,

@Martin1: ich würde das ( für mich ) selbst machen...

Da ich sowas bislang noch nicht gebaut habe kann ich aber nicht sagen wie lange das dauert bzw. was sowas kostet. Am besten Du fragst mal jemanden aus Deiner Bekanntschaft, der von Beruf Werkzeugmacher ist.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (1. November 2003)

@ Martin1

Du kannst dieses Teil auch fix und fertig bei Martins in Hamburg kaufen. Kostenpunkt um die 20 €, bin mir was den Preis angeht aber nicht ganz sicher.

Jürgen


----------



## MichaelB (3. November 2003)

Moin,

@Martin1: sollte es das Teil wirklich für um die 20 Pi€pen zu kaufen geben dann greif dort zu, für den Preis lassen sich Proto-Typen / Einzelstücke niemals anfertigen!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## The_Duke (3. November 2003)

Ich bin zwar weit weg von dem Wind an der Brandung , aber auf den Schwarzwaldhöhen pustet es öfters auch ganz nett!
Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren dieses seltsame Teil zugelegt.
Kostet knapp unter 100 DM(!), besteht aus einem wasser- und winddichten Nylonmaterial und hat einen Federstahlrahmen, wodurch es sich selbst aufstellt! Einfach aus der Transportverpackung nehmen und auf den Boden werfen. Es faltet sich rasend schnell auseinander und wenn ihr weit genug weg seid, behaltet ihr sogar eure Schneidezähne . Es geht echt schnell, daher auch sein name "FASTY"
Ist schnell verzurrt und durch seine Flexibilität sehr windstabil, da es sich dem Wind anpasst.


----------



## RangerEins (9. November 2003)

HallO!

Habe grad bei Ebay einen (wie ich meine) schönen Windschutz für 75 EUR erstanden.

Ist es zufällig das vielumwobene "Dixi"?  Wenn nicht würde ich mich über eure Einschätzung freuen sofern ds am Bild möglich ist...

Gruss
 Basti


----------



## fjordbutt (9. November 2003)

:q hilfe ein ufo :q 


spass beiseite....:g  sieht soweit man das auf dem foto erkennen kann recht gut verarbeitet aus, denke mal die sicherungsleinen warn aber auch dabei!?

musste mal schaun ob die höhe, es erscheint mir recht hoch, was gegen den wind hat;+ 


grüsse
fjordbutt#h #h #h


----------



## MichaelB (9. November 2003)

Moin,

@RangerEins: das Teil sieht zwar aus wie ein >>Dixi<< und wird auch diesen Zweck erfüllen, zum Brandungsangeln taucht das m.E. aber nicht.
Das von Reppi erwähnte "Dixi" sieht aus wie das Beach-Buddy auf dem Bild von Meeresangler_Schwerin, bloß das es dixi-blau ist  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. November 2003)

Da ich hier das grad lese und mir wohl oder übel mir jetzt auch son teil kaufen muss, weil sich mein Schirm heute in seine bestandteile in der Brandung bei bft 6 und höher zerlegt hat kommen mir die Tips grad recht

Ach und Fische gabs auch einige, hatte 4 gute Dorsche und 3 Platte 

was mich erstaunt hatte war das ich nur einen untermassigen Dorsch ( 12cm) aber dafür 15 Platte von 18-23 cm gefangen habe, die natürlich Dank Cirkelhuk alle ohne große verletzung wieder schwimmen.


----------



## ACP-Holger (9. November 2003)

@ Basti,

ich kenne das Teil. Zum Brandungsangeln ist das Ding nur bei Ententeichwetter als Regenschutz zu benutzen. Durch das Fiberglasgestänge oder bei manchen Herstellern auch aus Alu ist die Konstruktion sehr windanfällig. Auch wenns verleint ist.
Die einzige Alternative zum Beach Buddy oder Dega Camp ist nur ein guter Schirm mit  soliden Stormsticks. Preislich liegt ein guter Schirm aber höher als oben genannte Modelle.
Ich benutze einen Nash mit Stormsticks und der hat bis jetzt jedem Wetter getrotzt. Das Gute ist, das Du Dich unter dem Schirm auch langlegen kannst und ihn mit Überwurf auch für längere Sessions im Winter auf Quappe und Karpfen nutzen kannst.
Ob Beach Buddy, Dega Camp oder guter Schirm, die Dinger haben sicher ihren Preis, sind aber solide verarbeitet und fliegen Dir vernünftig verleint nicht gleich um die Ohren, wenns mal etwas ruppiger wird.


c ya

Holger


----------



## Hummer (9. November 2003)

Sorry Basti, das Teil ist zum Brandungsangeln nicht geeignet. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## RangerEins (9. November 2003)

Hm, so ein Mist, ich versuche gerade den Zweitbieter zu kontaktieren, vielleicht nimmt der es ja...

Kennt Ihr einen (Online) Shop wo ein Buddy o.ä. gerade halbwegs erschwinglich ist?

Gruss
 Basti


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (9. November 2003)

@ RangerEins

genau das ist die Kiste, die ich mir bei E-bay ersteigert habe, aber für weniger Geld.

Es ist total windanfällig und schlecht verarbeitet, die mitgelieferte Hülle hat sich nach dem zweitem mal Einpacken erledigt.

Versuche es weiterzuverkaufen.

Ich habe mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes "Beach Buddy" zugelegt und bin schon ganz heiß darauf es zu testen.


----------

